# My Statements build.



## rideawave1 (May 13, 2013)

Ok so I have slowly started me statements build. Pics are coming tonite. I have to get to a computer to post the pics. I have done a lot for reading about these builds and I have a kinda noob question. The crossover network diagrams I have from Jim holtz site I am wondering if I can combine all of the inputs together so that I can run the whole set up on a 2 channel amp? And what the final impedance would be. I have knowledge of ohms law from doing car audio but there isn't much passive crossover building anymore so I'm a little out on that! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, you simply join all the inputs and connect the, to an amp.
The crossover is there to channel the correct signals to the appropriate driver.


----------

